# Wanted: Auger



## Coyote Kid (Nov 24, 2006)

Im looking for a new or used auger. I myself have never owned one but know somewhat of what im lookin for. I want an 8 inch gas power. Which brand is best, most reliable? If anyone is interested in selling id be happy to look into it. 
Any suggestions will help greatly!
Thanks


----------



## UNDkid (Aug 14, 2006)

I just sold my old reliable jiffy model 30 3hp 8 inch for a new 2hp jiffy stx pro 9 inch and love it. Its a little smaller and lighter and drills holes just as good as the old model 30. I did alot of research before I traded off and my final decision was the 2hp stx pro. However there are alot of people who have the modle 30 including me up till this year and they work great, and are quite a bit cheaper. Mainly traded up for the weight/size difference so my dad and girlfriend will have an easier time handling it.

I have a few friends who have bought strikemasters and they all say the same thing, they drill a great hole with their razor sharp blades as long as their is no dirt or silt in the ice, if there is their blades will dull out after only a couple holes (so in other words they would work great in clear Minnisota lakes, but for fishing lake Sakakawea or other river fed lakes not so good). They all cary a spare set of blades and at 70 bucks a set it isn't as ecconomical as buying a jiffy with the serrated blades.

8 inch is plenty big to get pretty much any fish through other than a big lake trout (ive brought up a 26lb northern through one and a 13 lb walleye), yet small enough where you don't have to worry about small children falling through. I went with a 9 inch so on those cold winter days, even if the holes start freezing in from the side on the tip-ups you have a little bit bigger hole. I know alot of people who wouldn't go with anything other than a 10 inch for the same reason. Hope this helps.


----------



## UNDkid (Aug 14, 2006)

a a


----------



## cast&amp;blast (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a 8" Strikemaster LazerMag Express 2 HP that is about 6 years old. I would only sell it to someone who is handy tho - as it needs to be worked on. The throttle cable needs to be re-connected, the muffler is missing a bolt, but the real problem is the auger doesn't turn. From what everyone tells me - it is just a matter of ordering the clutch from SM and it should be good to go. It starts and runs great - just needs someone to fix it up. I got a new auger and I just don't have the time/inclination to mess with it. I'd consider offers - not sure what it'd be worth in this condition.


----------



## chickenpooh88 (Dec 18, 2008)

have 2 for sale 8 inch yellow jiffy legend nice shape 250.00, 9 inch eskimo shark new blades fresh tune up 200.00 call me at 701 840 0800 thanks


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Ill give you a honest, unbias opinion. You have three options:

If you dont mind the heavy weight and you want a auger that will last the longest then get a basic Jiffy 3HP model 30. The basic model jiffy is the best auger because why should you pay hundreds more for fancy blades that are nealy the same as the basic ones.

Some say an auger drills faster, Whoopie. a few seconds dont matter. Stay away from the expensive augers made by both jiffy and strikemaster. The extra dollars are not worth it. Stay away from Strike master shaver blade augers.

Get a basic Stike master XL 3000 with the chipper blade or a eskimo shark. These two augers can be bought on sale. Look for the great deals at scheels at the start of the season.

Jiffy model 30 3HP, lasts forever, heavy

Strikemaster XL 3000 2 HP, cheaper than jiffy 2HP with little performance difference, look for deals

Eskimo Shark, 1.7 HP or 2 HP, drills very fast, possible deals


----------

